# Giveaway 12/20/07 - Congrats Seary_Fairy!!



## Janice (Dec 20, 2007)

This contest is open to both US & international members.

Congrats Seary_Fairy! Please PM me with your mailing address. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*What is your favorite Limited Edition MAC product, and why?*

How to Enter:

Reply to this thread with your favorite LE item and why you love it!

A random winner will be chosen from the replies.

Please remember the rules - only one entry per member per day! You cannot win more than one "Haul a Day" Giveaway, so if you have already won, please do not enter. (This _does not_ include the Barbie raffle.)

And, if you haven't already, be sure to buy your raffle tickets for the Barbie raffle. Remember, with your purchase of each ticket you will also be entered into a second "surprise" raffle of MAC Cosmetics product.

Good luck!


----------



## mad dog marissa (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/20/07 - Viva Glamourous: Cool Lips*

stereo rose msf. gives me that natural healthy glow and its so versatile!


----------



## Sound Of Vision (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/20/07 - Viva Glamourous: Cool Lips*

Plum Dandy Frost, from Fringe 2 pink lips

Such awesome pinkish/purple shade, goes with pale tan like mine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and packages are so cute!


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/20/07 - Viva Glamourous: Cool Lips*

Royal assets - cool eyes...
Both packaging and e/s are gorgeous!


----------



## miss_supra (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/20/07 - Viva Glamourous: Cool Lips*

Casablanca e/s because it was a great base and goes with all colors.


----------



## prettygirl (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/20/07 - Viva Glamourous: Cool Lips*

My fav. LE product is Parrot e/s.. cause it had people running wild. HEHE


----------



## redjellybeans (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/20/07 - Viva Glamourous: Cool Lips*

Stereo Rose MSF. The nicest blush ever. So glowy & no glitter unlike other MSF's


----------



## CaraAmericana (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/20/07 - Viva Glamourous: Cool Lips*

Emote, best contour EVEEEER!


----------



## trip75 (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/20/07 - Viva Glamourous: Cool Lips*

Big T, cause I looooove the color.


----------



## XShear (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/20/07 - Viva Glamourous: Cool Lips*

Lightscapade! It highlights and it can just sit there and look pretty! LOVE the stuff.


----------



## Ode to Joy (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/20/07 - Viva Glamourous: Cool Lips*

Revved up from the Rushmetal LE.
It's the first color that I could remember when I came in touch with MAC


----------



## soco210 (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/20/07 - Viva Glamourous: Cool Lips*

Royal Assets Warm Eyes Palette


----------



## MACATTAK (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/20/07 - Viva Glamourous: Cool Lips*

All Girl pigment, because I think it's the perfect girlie pink shade


----------



## Purity (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/20/07 - Viva Glamourous: Cool Lips*

Parrot e/s. I don't own it, but it's soo pretty and I will get it if the Originals collection come to Sweden...


----------



## redambition (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/20/07 - Viva Glamourous: Cool Lips*

Yogamode Beauty Powder from the Racquel Welch Icon collection.

The packaging is adorably tiger print, and this BP really gives a lovely fnish to my skin without being overly pearlised or sparkly.


----------



## Firebabe (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/20/07 - Viva Glamourous: Cool Lips*

Big T  it does amazing things to my eyes!!  I dunno but blues make my eyes Pop!


----------



## gigglegirl (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/20/07 - Viva Glamourous: Cool Lips*

Kohl Power eyeliner pencils (specifically Orpheus). I've struggled with regular pencils, but these make application so smooth and easy, it stays and just makes my life much easier!


----------



## ellyd_hert (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/20/07 - Viva Glamourous: Cool Lips*

I love Mothbrown. For some reason it turns a smokey blue/gray on me and makes my eyes pop.


----------



## n_c (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/20/07 - Viva Glamourous: Cool Lips*

Smoking Eyes Quad...gorgeous colors for anyone trying to create a sultry combo for the eyes


----------



## _su (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/20/07 - Viva Glamourous: Cool Lips*

Deckchair pigment because it's the perfect shade for so many uses. It's a great brow highlight, blush, lip gloss shimmer, and even all-over body shimmer. For a quick look, I use it as an eyeshadow wash-- nothing else needed! I love it and wish they'd repromote it =)


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/20/07 - Viva Glamourous: Cool Lips*

The 07 metallic eyes palette. All the colors are gorgeous and you can use at least one of the colors in just about every look you do. Well I can anyways!


----------



## frocher (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/20/07 - Viva Glamourous: Cool Lips*

Lightscapade, it gives just the right amount of glow.


----------



## starz (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/20/07 - Viva Glamourous: Cool Lips*

My favorite is afterdusk blush, seems to be the perfect natural color for me!!


----------



## talk2mesun (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/20/07 - Viva Glamourous: Cool Lips*

my favorite LE item is petticoat msf. it is the PERFECT blush color on my nc15 cheeks and...i know this sounds weird...but it smells SO GOOD. like roses. not sure if anyone else noticed this, but it has a stronger smell than the other msfs. now that everyone thinks im insane, ill hush now


----------



## weneedaroom (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/20/07 - Viva Glamourous: Cool Lips*

My favorite is Sex Ray lipglass from Lure because it gives me the perfect amount of color and sparkle. Definitely my HG!


----------



## SChotgurrl (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/20/07 - Viva Glamourous: Cool Lips*

Rebel Rock Blue pigment...the most gorgeous blue I've ever used on the lids or as a liner!!!!


----------



## poocatgrrl (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/20/07 - Viva Glamourous: Cool Lips*

Pagan e/s--I've been searching for the perfect yellow-based green and this is it! Makes my brown eyes pop (sometimes *too* much if I apply too much!).


----------



## xlakatex (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/20/07 - Viva Glamourous: Cool Lips*

Wondergrass! I love this color because it's such a good shade for a christmas look and it's vibrant


----------



## *KT* (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/20/07 - Viva Glamourous: Cool Lips*

Pinked mauve pigment!  Mainly because I can use it in various ways.  It currently rocks my world over this boring tube of lipgloss I bought.  I just dab the pinked mauve on top of the gloss with my finger and it looks so pretty!  So glad I got a full size from the CCO earlier this month!


----------



## prettybaby (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/20/07 - Viva Glamourous: Cool Lips*

Royal Assets Metallic eyes.  It looks so nice against my eyes!


----------



## canadiangirl_1117 (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/20/07 - Viva Glamourous: Cool Lips*

Stereo Rose MSF.  Perfect flush, not too shimmery, no glittery fallout.  LOVE it!


----------



## Circley (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/20/07 - Viva Glamourous: Cool Lips*

Lightscapade - (it seems to be a popular choice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) I use it just about every day and I don't know how I lived without it before. It gives such a beautiful highlight and it's great for a light dusting over the eyes in a pinch.


----------



## lovelyinspiron (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/20/07 - Viva Glamourous: Cool Lips*

Soft pout because it's pretty. Yay!


----------



## Joyness (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/20/07 - Viva Glamourous: Cool Lips*

Graphic Brown fluidline - hands down! Such a pretty color for so many different looks - I love it for a softer winged look than blacktrack.


----------



## kokometro (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/20/07 - Viva Glamourous: Cool Lips*

My very favorite LE item is FreeForm Beauty powder. I never had investigated beauty powders and got this one in a swap after reading the  great reviews.

It gives such a pretty glow and  it's very red carpet.


----------



## Holls* (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/20/07 - Viva Glamourous: Cool Lips*

vegas msf... it makes me sparkle!!


----------



## SlimSugar (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/20/07 - Viva Glamourous: Cool Lips*

I like Culumus from the Blue Storm Collection. FanTabulous!! I also loved the polishes!


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/20/07 - Viva Glamourous: Cool Lips*

Deckchair pigment its just so pretty.


----------



## ppalada (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/20/07 - Viva Glamourous: Cool Lips*

stylistic's lipstick in soft pout. It has the perfect peach/pink color that i've been waiting for.  I always try to mix my lipstick to get that color, but after this came out..i finally found it!! sooo happyy!!!


----------



## toxik (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/20/07 - Viva Glamourous: Cool Lips*

mine's Perfectly Pink lipglass. BEST lipglass that MAC made (at least to me!)! 
it's creamy, has no/low shimmer - wish MAC will come out more of such lipglasses!


----------



## Eugenia (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/20/07 - Viva Glamourous: Cool Lips*

Mystery Kohl Power from Blue Storm
love the color, the staying power, ease of application


----------



## minerva (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/20/07 - Viva Glamourous: Cool Lips*

Goldenaire pigment; it's the perfect hint of shimmer and color, and great when you don't have much time to mess with blending out different colors.


----------



## Seary_Fairy (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/20/07 - Viva Glamourous: Cool Lips*

Pearl Sunshine Beauty Powder - it gives a gorgeous pinky-peach pearly glow to the cheeks without being shimmery or OTT.


----------



## Holly (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/20/07 - Viva Glamourous: Cool Lips*

My favourite LE item is Guacamole e/s. It was my very first MAC item, and my favourite shade of green.


----------



## ayoungie (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/20/07 - Viva Glamourous: Cool Lips*

Stereo rose msf..looks great against my skin!


----------



## Switz1880 (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/20/07 - Viva Glamourous: Cool Lips*

I love Other Worldly blush from Moonbathe - it's a great shimmery, non-glittery highlight.


----------



## trollydolly (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/20/07 - Viva Glamourous: Cool Lips*

my favourite would have to be the gentle fume eye quad from the smoke signals collection. the colours are fantastic and look good on anyone. i love it because you can create a great smokey eye!


----------



## Corvs Queen (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/20/07 - Viva Glamourous: Cool Lips*

Sweetness Lipglass from the Barbie Love MAC Collection. I love it because it compliments my skintone and adds just a hint of pink to my colorless lips. Oh, and I love the subtle blue sparkles.


----------



## girlsaidwhat (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/20/07 - Viva Glamourous: Cool Lips*

Emote blush...amazing contouring blush for palies like me.


----------



## corngrl2 (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/20/07 - Viva Glamourous: Cool Lips*

Definately my orpheus kohl power pencil...i heart it!


----------



## Chelseaa (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/20/07 - Viva Glamourous: Cool Lips*

Heartfelt pink lipglass because i really like how it looked on me, and it was part of my first MAC purchase. =]


----------



## Starz777 (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/20/07 - Viva Glamourous: Cool Lips*

I loved Zazoom Lipglass!!  It's pearly glittery pink. I wore it over most of my lipsticks


----------



## KTB (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/20/07 - Viva Glamourous: Cool Lips*

I love Gold Spill MSF. On my NW20 skin it's the perfect blend of a little colour with a little shimmer.


----------



## makeup_wh0re (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/20/07 - Viva Glamourous: Cool Lips*

Big T, it makes such a pretty liner


----------



## jezzy (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/20/07 - Viva Glamourous: Cool Lips*

Stereo Rose - it is just perfect and really suits my skin.


----------



## Marcita (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/20/07 - Viva Glamourous: Cool Lips*

Graphic Brown Fluidline is my favorite LE item. It sparkles when it needs to, it goes on smoothly, the color works for me with everything. I just wish I'd bought more than one backup!


----------



## rainy (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/20/07 - Viva Glamourous: Cool Lips*

Thunder ES, for me it is just the right strength and shade of blue for blending into my standard gray palette.


----------



## Chanel_MAC (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/20/07 - Viva Glamourous: Cool Lips*

The Henri Bendel exclusive lippies... Both of them go hand-in-hand for me.  They're the perfect coral color for my lips!  And that's hard to come by give my skin tone and highly pigmented lips!


----------



## lizardprincesa (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/20/07 - Viva Glamourous: Cool Lips*

*Delineate Fluidline !!

 An*Amazing* multi-faceted Red,  a wonderful base for various red shadows 
( as well as for other shades- I'm still on a discovery path). Delineate, as a liner, or as an eye-shadow in itself ,  also helps me do a sort of 20's look I'm playing with, as well as a style ever-so-slightly vampyric. Delineate Fluidline,  your praises I sing - you can do most anything...You are like a rare, fine vintage wine...Delineate!!

(Sorry-yes,I ~am~crazy)*


----------



## Opalmoon (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/20/07 - Viva Glamourous: Cool Lips*

Moth Brown comes first to my mind. It has the perfect balance of plummy, brown and gray tones.


----------



## Sonya Adams (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/20/07 - Viva Glamourous: Cool Lips*

I absolutely adore Isabella Blow Lipstick.  Although it eluded me at first by coming damaged/used/stolen/etc., when I finally got one that hadn't been through the wringer, it was the perfect "look at my luscious lips" color that just can't seem to be duplicated.  It's that amazing fuchsia color with plummy undertones that make it JUST RIGHT for those nights out with friends!


----------



## righteothen (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/20/07 - Viva Glamourous: Cool Lips*

Lightening lipglass.  Gold makes my skin look kinda dull, but silver always looks good on me.  Using this by itself, I don't need to worry much about how my lips look.


----------



## Carmell (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/20/07 - Viva Glamourous: Cool Lips*

GOLDBIT eyeshadow!!! I love it!!! Its perfect to add a bit of shimmer and is so natural for an on the go fix!  I'll use that to make my eyes pop when I don't have time to makeup my whole face.  Or just to run errands.  Love it to death!!!!


----------



## kristakamikaze (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/20/07 - Viva Glamourous: Cool Lips*

deff the royal assets cool eyes pallette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





one, because i love the colours, and 
two , because my best friend baught it for me for christmas


----------



## Lisa J (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/20/07 - Viva Glamourous: Cool Lips*

Springtime Skipper!  It was my first MAC purchase, and it's a gorgeous colour!


----------



## dollparts (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/20/07 - Viva Glamourous: Cool Lips*

queen's sin lipstick because it brightens up my pale face and gives me a nice glow


----------



## threelittlebirds (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/20/07 - Viva Glamourous: Cool Lips*

Sweet Sienna pigment;  It is the color I've always wanted but never could find.


----------



## MorningGlory (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/20/07 - Viva Glamourous: Cool Lips*

Lightscapade, it gives the perfect glow!


----------



## alien21xx (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/20/07 - Viva Glamourous: Cool Lips*

It has to be MSF Petticoat. It's the most beautiful thing sitting in my traincase, looks great matched with any blush that I own, gives the best highlights without the discoball look, and overall is just so wonderful.


----------



## nikki (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/20/07 - Viva Glamourous: Cool Lips*

My fav is the Smoking Eyes Quad from Smoke Signals Coll.  It makes the best smokey eye ever!!


----------



## athena123 (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/20/07 - Viva Glamourous: Cool Lips*

I dug up the Parrot eyeshadow from my makeup bag, haven't used it but the tutorials have inspired me to try it again. This is currently the ONLY MAC product I own, but I have the Royal Assets Warm and Smokey on the way, ebay gods willing


----------



## Ms. Ann Thrope (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/20/07 - Viva Glamourous: Cool Lips*

All Girl pigment...as someone else said...GORGEOUS, _perfect _color!


----------



## vbretta (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/20/07 - Viva Glamourous: Cool Lips*

stereo rose msf - by a landslide!!


----------



## xiao-ying (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/20/07 - Viva Glamourous: Cool Lips*

Definitely Off The Radar from Rushmetal. I love the color because it's very similar to Firespot (Boo! Mine is running out) and I love the versatility of the color. I use it as a blusher and it makes me look like I have a healthy glow.


----------



## Moppit (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/20/07 - Viva Glamourous: Cool Lips*

My favourite LE product is Parrot because I bought mine from a friend for only $20 because she needed the cash for school.  Everyone else was selling it on ebay for huge sums.  I also love the colour.


----------



## clslvr6spd (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/20/07 - Viva Glamourous: Cool Lips*

Gold Spill, it gives me the Perfect glow!


----------



## Julzie (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/20/07 - Viva Glamourous: Cool Lips*

Sweet Sienna pigment. It's such a special colour. I love to use it as a crease colour!


----------



## meiming (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/20/07 - Viva Glamourous: Cool Lips*

emote blush is so perfect to contour with


----------



## kittenluvsmac (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/20/07 - Viva Glamourous: Cool Lips*

Glamoursun Lipglass because the iridescent pinky-peach shade seems like it was made for me.


----------



## natalie75 (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/20/07 - Viva Glamourous: Cool Lips*

HANDS DOWN

Yogamode Beauty Powder from the Racquel Welch Icon collection


Gives me a softer less wrinkles glow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 without the glitter and sparkle.


----------



## ILoveMacMakeup (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/20/07 - Viva Glamourous: Cool Lips*

Mine is by far White Wheat.  It looks amazing as a highlighter or in the corner of your eyes to brighten them up.  A great color, but almost impossible to find now


----------



## katyrat (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/20/07 - Viva Glamourous: Cool Lips*

I absolutely loved the Disney TLCs and Global Glow MSF. I'll probably have some new favorites when Fafi comes out!


----------



## janelovesyou (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/20/07 - Viva Glamourous: Cool Lips*

Parrot as of right now


----------



## courters (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/20/07 - Viva Glamourous: Cool Lips*

I really love Innuendo e/s.  It gives me a perfect neutral look and goes with so many other colors!

I saw a bunch at the CCO recently and my husband had to drag me away


----------



## silgava (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/20/07 - Viva Glamourous: Cool Lips*

I would have to say Royal Assets Metallic pallete, I just love the colors, and my eyes just look pretty. I always get compliments when I use it.


----------



## goink (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/20/07 - Viva Glamourous: Cool Lips*

Barbie Loves MAC Beauty Powder in Pearl Sunshine!
It gives me that peachy-pink glow without glitter/shimmer overload.
One sweep of this and my skin looks flawless.


----------



## susanks1 (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/20/07 - Viva Glamourous: Cool Lips*

Barbie Loves MAC Pearl Blossom Beauty Powder
It is a great highlight on my NC20 skin and doesn't have a lot of glitter in it.


----------



## KitCat007 (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/20/07 - Viva Glamourous: Cool Lips*

Mothbrown eyeshadow, it's my favorite color of all time!


----------



## onionbooty (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/20/07 - Viva Glamourous: Cool Lips*

Bang on Blue from Cshock.. so bold!


----------



## Lexx13 (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/20/07 - Viva Glamourous: Cool Lips*

Lightscapade MSF, it is so pretty to look at, and it gives me a glow that no other highlighter can!


----------



## lindsaykinzie (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/20/07 - Viva Glamourous: Cool Lips*

My favorite LE item is Lightscapade MSF. It is the perfect highlighter for me, since i am so pale. It just gives me that glow. I love it!!


----------



## greatscott2000 (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/20/07 - Viva Glamourous: Cool Lips*

I love Smooth Harmony beauty powder, it works well with my skintone and I love the pink packaging.


----------



## madamepink78 (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/20/07 - Viva Glamourous: Cool Lips*

My favorite LE product has to be the Global Glow MSf.....my glow is so wonderful with that product!


----------



## lvgz (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/20/07 - Viva Glamourous: Cool Lips*

i loooove northern lights msf because its a blush and a highlighter! its versatile and you can buff the glitter away. beautiful colorrrrrr


----------



## niftyness (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/20/07 - Viva Glamourous: Cool Lips*

183 brush!!!!!! so soft and gives a great finishh. love itt!!


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/20/07 - Viva Glamourous: Cool Lips*

Sunnydaze pigment because it always works on me & i always feel sexy when i wear it!


----------



## Araylan (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/20/07 - Viva Glamourous: Cool Lips*

Lovely Lily pigment. It's the best purple ever, hands down.


----------



## Buttercup (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/20/07 - Viva Glamourous: Cool Lips*

Coquettish Clarice lip conditioner (MAC for Disney TLC)

such a gorgeous natural peachy pink colour, moisturizing and adorable packaging


----------



## Dani (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/20/07 - Viva Glamourous: Cool Lips*

Smoking Eyes Quad!!!
Cause it looks good on everyone and it's easy to make a low key look for day and then ssmoke it up at night.


----------



## Cadet_Smith (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/20/07 - Viva Glamourous: Cool Lips*

Curiositease Warm Pigments n Glitter! I just looove the colors!! So nice and glitzy!


----------



## kyoto (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/20/07 - Viva Glamourous: Cool Lips*

3D Energy Lipglass.  It gives my lips a nice subtle glow.


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/20/07 - Viva Glamourous: Cool Lips*

as of right now I gonna say Mi'Lady MES because I've been searching so long for the right red that wasn't too orange and the red from mi'lady is perfect!!!


----------



## Jade (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/20/07 - Viva Glamourous: Cool Lips*

Petticoat MSF..I Love this color so much. MAtches my skintone perfectly!!


----------



## prinzessin784 (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/20/07 - Viva Glamourous: Cool Lips*

hmm I have so many!  I guess I'd have to say Stereo Rose - it's so beautiful!


----------



## Kitt3n (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/20/07 - Viva Glamourous: Cool Lips*

Feline Kohl Power, although I really hope they make a permanent kohl power series with feline in it.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/20/07 - Viva Glamourous: Cool Lips*

3d lipglass in lightswitch. Smells awesome and feels great!


----------



## fash10nista (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/20/07 - Viva Glamourous: Cool Lips*

Mine is Fashion Leader glimmershimmer from the Barbie collection...Gives me that 'just ran in the cold air', rosy-cheeked look....


----------



## karenkillah (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/20/07 - Viva Glamourous: Cool Lips*

royal assets in metallic. i love how i can do an extereme smokey eye wth this palette


----------



## mochabean (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/20/07 - Viva Glamourous: Cool Lips*

My current favorite LE MAC item is Drizzlegold Beauty Powder. I've never used beauty powders before. And this one is perfect as a highlighter to give me that glowy understated sparkly effect. Every time I wear it, I get so many compliments. So this is my favorite right now!


----------



## electrostars (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/20/07 - Viva Glamourous: Cool Lips*

Lightscapade MSF!~ BEST HIGHLIGHTER EVER!


----------



## drien227 (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/20/07 - Viva Glamourous: Cool Lips*

Definitely Stereo Rose MSF. It gives me an effortless healthy glow.


----------



## alehoney (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/20/07 - Viva Glamourous: Cool Lips*

I love rite of spring e/s because it is a beautiful color, i know its not very popular and mostly used as a highlight color but i still love it.


----------



## MACWench (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/20/07 - Viva Glamourous: Cool Lips*

I love all the mineralized skinfinish products but Lightscape is probably my fav.


----------



## blinkymei (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/20/07 - Viva Glamourous: Cool Lips*

My smoking eyes quad because it was my first MAC anything ever (I know I'm late) and because it was a gift and you can create many types of looks with it (i.e. simple or dramatic, day or night)


----------



## danabird (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/20/07 - Viva Glamourous: Cool Lips*

ice irridescnet pressed powder because it makes my cheeks so glowy


----------



## j_absinthe (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/20/07 - Viva Glamourous: Cool Lips*

In my brief but exciting MAC following, I've really been intrigued by the Mineralized products, especially the MSF's. Not only do they look cool, but they have a great sense of buildability to them. The only drawback with some of them is the chunky glitter, but I can overlook that for the interesting results.


----------



## Cosmopolitics (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/20/07 - Viva Glamourous: Cool Lips*

This is so hard, but I'm probably going with *Firespot* e/s from the Moonbathe collection. I LOVE IT <3


----------



## sweet8684girl (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/20/07 - Viva Glamourous: Cool Lips*

Bliss eye shadow because I could wear it with anything and it would still look good!


----------



## AlarmAgent (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/20/07 - Viva Glamourous: Cool Lips*

I've been in love with the ancient lip gloss _Fashion Spread_ since I was in middle school.  Nothing in the current line seems to be at all like it, it was incredibly unique, and that is why it is my favorite, and I miss it. Snifflesniff!


----------



## kamenashi (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/20/07 - Viva Glamourous: Cool Lips*

i love ether from the flashtronic collection! makes my brown eyes pop!


----------



## serendipityii (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/20/07 - Viva Glamourous: Cool Lips*

Mine is Blue Absinthe e/s... it was my 3rd e/s ever and I still think it's the best teal out there... even though Tease 'n Teal is pretty similar.


----------



## gracetre123 (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/20/07 - Viva Glamourous: Cool Lips*

the royal asset palettes, bcos they are my very first mac eyeshadows


----------



## sharkbytes (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/20/07 - Viva Glamourous: Cool Lips*

Peppier eyeshadow, from the Technacolor collection...the slight gold sparkles in the coral make the color really stand out.


----------



## The_N (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/20/07 - Viva Glamourous: Cool Lips*

i will have to say Stereo Rose MSF. because i love how it gives me that nice natural glow.


----------



## matsubie (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/20/07 - Viva Glamourous: Cool Lips*

lightscapade.

gives your face a nice highlighting glow.


----------



## nucmedgirl1975 (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/20/07 - Viva Glamourous: Cool Lips*

Courtly lipstick from the Roccoco collection.  I will always love it because it was the first (and only) MAC item my husband bought for my C2 complexion (thought the color doesn't look too good on me)


----------



## ln_marie_d (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/20/07 - Viva Glamourous: Cool Lips*

Lightscapade MSF- it gives a great glow to my PPP skin, can also be used as an eyeshadow, makes me feel good when I wear it, lasts for ages and well it's just pretty!


----------



## te.amo.mac (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/20/07 - Viva Glamourous: Cool Lips*

tres teal mineralize eyeshadow,......love love love this color i can just sit there and stare at it all day, plus it complements green and blue looks that i like doing. YAY!


----------



## candycane80 (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/20/07 - Viva Glamourous: Cool Lips*

Hands down, Real Doll because of its fabulous pinkness!


----------



## hbgrrl (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/20/07 - Viva Glamourous: Cool Lips*

Alexander McQueen because of it's dark, strong eye and pale lip.


----------



## MaryaHari (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/20/07 - Viva Glamourous: Cool Lips*

This is such a tough choice but I'm going to go with my Petticoat MSF. I just love the glowy shimmery pink it gives me.


----------



## kissmebabe (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/20/07 - Viva Glamourous: Cool Lips*

my favorite le item would have to be hush,hush tendertone.  its perfect for me and i can use it everyday.


----------



## shar7 (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/20/07 - Viva Glamourous: Cool Lips*

i love flashmode lustreglass... it's a great shade of hot pink with some sparkle!


----------



## nibjet (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/20/07 - Viva Glamourous: Cool Lips*

wondergrass.  I love bright green e/s!


----------



## dollbabybex (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/20/07 - Viva Glamourous: Cool Lips*

fresh buzz lipstick...

i wasnt even guna buy it... then i did for the sake of it cos i had a b2m...and i cant beleive how perfect it is for me...not too frosty for a frost either... just perfect...it is my feel good lippie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i wish i realised how amazing it was and bought loads!!x


----------



## peaudane (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/20/07 - Viva Glamourous: Cool Lips*

Twillery eyeshadow, because it's the perfect golden taupe and MAC really should include it in it's permanent line!


----------



## darkishstar (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/20/07 - Viva Glamourous: Cool Lips*

Sweet Sienna Pigment from the Antiquitease collection.
It's the most beautiful grey pigment. So shimmery and unique. =) I reach for it constantly for smoky eyes.


----------



## ancilla (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/20/07 - Viva Glamourous: Cool Lips*

Stroke of Lust lipstick from Lure! It is *the perfect* sheer pink lippy! It wears off nicely too, so reapplication is not a hassle. I adore it.


----------



## BelindaI (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/20/07 - Viva Glamourous: Cool Lips*

Take a Hint, From the tendertones collection. Even though i had to travel all the way to France (from australia) for it, it is the best lip gloss, and it isnt sticky! It also gives you lip lasting colour and feels fantastic!


----------



## Glassdoll (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/20/07 - Viva Glamourous: Cool Lips*

My fav would be rushmetal pigment from the rushmetal collection.


----------



## sleepyhead (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/20/07 - Viva Glamourous: Cool Lips*

goddess blush from the icon (rachel welch) collection. it gives me the perfect flushed look without accentuate my acne scars


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/20/07 - Viva Glamourous: Cool Lips*

*Lip lacquers - They make your lips look full, luscious and absolutely kissable!!!*


----------



## sophylicious (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/20/07 - Viva Glamourous: Cool Lips*

I LOVE *softwash grey* pigment because:

1) I love pigments in general.
2) Softwash grey is such a gorgeous, unique color. It is grey, with blue and violent undertone, and it goes so well with blue shadows!
3) It's so shimmery!
4) Creates awesome somkey eyes!


----------



## captodometer (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/20/07 - Viva Glamourous: Cool Lips*

Overdone lipstick is my favorite LE item:

1)it's sheer
2)non-drying
3)the staying power is pretty good
4)looks like my lips but better (I have very pigmented lips
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## ilorietta (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/20/07 - Viva Glamourous: Cool Lips*

Coco pigment! it's the best nude shade, very flattering and easy to pair with lots of colours!


----------



## Lissa (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/20/07 - Viva Glamourous: Cool Lips*

Rocking Chick lipstick, gorgeous colour and the Barbie packaging makes it even better


----------



## duch3ss25 (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/20/07 - Viva Glamourous: Cool Lips*

It's Peaceful Beauty Powder for me from the Icon: Raquel Collection. It evens out my skin (after foundation) and give that smooth and airbrushed look without looking powdery. And it feels so light yet stays on my skin, unlike the mineral foundations out there. I love it, this is definitely my HG at the moment!


----------



## xJUDYx (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/20/07 - Viva Glamourous: Cool Lips*

i'd have to say lightscapade msf salso!


----------



## ratmist (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/20/07 - Viva Glamourous: Cool Lips*

Yay!  

My favourite limited edition item is the MSF So Ceylon.  It gives me a great finish for a "bareface" look (i.e, just over some concealer) or adds a perfect finish for a "velvet" look (i.e., over concealer/foundation).  It's also the first powder that has ever matched my skintone so beautifully.


----------



## theend (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/20/07 - Viva Glamourous: Cool Lips*

Lightscapade MSF because I use it everyday for subtle highlighting.


----------



## KimSwim (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/20/07 - Viva Glamourous: Cool Lips*

My 223 brush from the Raquel Welch: Icon IV collection. This is go to brush for crease application. I will probably end up getting a second one when it's re-released next week with the Sculpt & Shape collection.


----------



## oddinary (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/20/07 - Viva Glamourous: Cool Lips*

Gold Spill MSF.
Gives me that warm healthy glow! I now use this together with Lightscapade daily


----------



## Babylard (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/20/07 - Viva Glamourous: Cool Lips*

My favourite item would be the Sweetie Cakes Quad.  I don't have many MAC items, so I treasure this very much.  It works very well for my skintone and the colours are lovely and cute.  I can easily use them in my everyday looks.


----------



## SARAHheartsMAC (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/20/07 - Viva Glamourous: Cool Lips*

Moth Brown e/s from the Barbie love Mac collection.

I feel that the colour is so unique and pretty!!

xxx


----------



## pumpkincraze (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/20/07 - Viva Glamourous: Cool Lips*

Ether eyeshadow - it is very pretty to look at, like a little earth, and it makes my brown eyes look gorgeous, it can be used both in a smokey eye and in a daytime light makeup.


----------



## Tinkerbell_dk (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/20/07 - Viva Glamourous: Cool Lips*

Rocking chick lipstick!!

I LOVE looking like a barbie!! hehe


----------



## auburn321 (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/20/07 - Viva Glamourous: Cool Lips*

Moth Brown eye shadow!  This is one of MAC's most unique colors.  I still have my original one from the Madame B collection.


----------

